# How short do you keep it "down there"?



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

After reading Geri's post on Bailey's infection, I wondered if any of you or your groomers do anything special for that area. I keep Riley in a longer puppy cut (3 to 4 inches). I took him to a new groomer last time and she basically gave him a Brazilian "down there". I was kind of shocked when I saw it, but I must admit it has been a lot easier to keep clean. For a couple days after his groom, Riley spent a lot of time checking himself out down there...I guess it must have felt pretty strange to him.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack will let me buzz him down there with clippers. I always leave a little hair on the you know.... I buzz Jack below and above. 

Now Dexter...he is fussy... his hair is more like 1 inch long down there. When I get lucky to happen to remove a tangle on one of the inner legs, I look over the area and clip away while Dexter is in a good mood and not moving around.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

From now on, my guys are going to be short, short, short. I'll never take a chance on that happening again.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

On the pets, I will shave out anywhere that gets dirty but I always leave at least 1" of hair around where the pee comes out on either gender. I've found that if it's shorter, it can curl in/get stuck/cause irritation/infection as it grows out, unless you are very very diligent about keeping it very short.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I shave the back end to help avoid the dingleberries and I keep the belly area shaved down also. I do leave the hair on the penis that helps to direct the flow.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

the groomer take the clippers to the butt. makes it easier to clean the backend as well. the front part gets the clippers as well but of course, not to close. he gets groomed ever 5 weeks, by the 5th week, things are looking pretty grizzly.
it's funny, django goes crazy when the groomer clips the fur between his paws but could careless when the clippers go near his private parts!


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

I keep Huey shaved down there and he gets trimmed every 6 weeks. Its so easy to keep him clean and smelling good too.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Shaved down there along with the rest of the belly as part of a "sanitary cut" - such a timesaver on the grooming plus my guy hates to be on his back which adds to the challenge.


----------

